# Job in Italy



## trevor98 (Sep 5, 2011)

The company I work for has an office in Genoa and they are looking for someone with my qualifications to work there for 5 years. I would like to live in Italy and I am thinking about putting in an application. The job pays about 3000 euro/month gross salary. Can one survive on this (after taxation)? Whats the cost of living like in Genoa (rent , utilities etc)? Are foreigners taxed at the same rate as Italians or they are taxed less? Any website you can recommend to check prices for used vehicles? Thanks for the answers!


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

I should think that is a very good wage and enough to live on. You need to ask the company to sort out taxes and rents etc., They will have a human resources department. It they are recruiting staff they are duty bound to help with all matters including your visa. Enjoy your time in Italy and learn the language it will help a lot especially in your private time.


----------



## trevor98 (Sep 5, 2011)

bunty16 said:


> I should think that is a very good wage and enough to live on. You need to ask the company to sort out taxes and rents etc., They will have a human resources department. It they are recruiting staff they are duty bound to help with all matters including your visa. Enjoy your time in Italy and learn the language it will help a lot especially in your private time.


cheers! Can you/anyone provide some figures for rentals?


----------

